# Iron Squiggoth



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I saw this monster being built by a rather incredible ork builder a few years ago. Well I was able to buy it from him in its current unfinished condition. I have now decided to finish this beast so that it can stompa around firing off the guns.

I just want to repeat *I did not build this part of it!*

























This is the current condition that I purchased it in. I will now be detailing this large monster that is about 24 inches long by 12 inches wide:shok:

I started by detailing the underside. Granted most people will never see it but I wanted to do it.








The raised foot with new leman russ tracks for extra grip.









More to come as I build away on this monster. Suggestions and comments always welcome.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

hoooly Jeeeeesus, that is one huuuge m*'***f****. cant wait to see the rest of that humongus creation


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

AWESOME! VERY F'IN COOL - what kind of rules do you have for it?

I can't wait to see it done!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

oh wow...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:, finally an ork model with a bit of weight!! I was getting fed up of looking at a battlefield and seeing Warlords, Revenants and what have you, facing a group of Stompas, about half the size...

Ill be following this closely Dakka! Count on it :wink:.

Btw, i dont suppose this guy would consider making a Mega-Garguant would he? Or at least designing one, so i can have a go...


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

:shok: Very, very cool. Post some more after your next build!


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

100% pure OWN!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

That looks like an amazing piece. I like the big bulkiness of many of the parts while it doesn't lack a beautiful attention to detail.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Krooza's creations are amazing. Make this thing look outstanding :so_happy:


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Now that is one sweet build!
cant wait to see it painted. Looks like an Ork version of the Waround


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

that looks amazing


----------



## contorter (Oct 13, 2008)

I do not know If I can find the words I need to explain my feeling to this behemoth but it is totaly amazing.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That thing is awesome. you get rep just for owning it.:shok:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Morfang, that is one sweet assed model man... can't wait to see it painted up!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

HorusReborn said:


> Morfang, that is one sweet assed model man... can't wait to see it painted up!


Well first it needs to get a ton of bits and about a million plus rivits added on to it. Then it will be painted up. But I will be posting pictures as thing moves along.


----------



## Shadowvast (Jun 11, 2008)

At the risk of sounding like a teenager.....

*O M G* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!k:


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> ... and about a million plus rivits added on to it.


i have quite an easy way to produce millions of rivets in no time.. if you're in need, follow the link in my signature for a very neat tutorial.
and hey, nearly forgot.. that thing is as beasty as some ork metal monster can ever get..

cheers


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

*morfangdakka*, you must finish this beast. It looks ridiculously awesome, and that's all one can really say about it. Do it!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

**Update**

Time for an update on the beast. I'm not sure about the plating that I did around the bottom so comments or suggestions are welcome as always.
































Dremeled this side door as well to get it off replace it with a battlewagon door.
















Also not sure about the plates on the lower part here.
















The grot cranker to adjust the height of the wrecking ball.
















I added a rear gunner since most of the guns only point forward or swing to 180 degrees








So far so good I would say I'm probably half way done but there is a lot more detailing that needs to be done. Comments and suggestions appreciated.
Hopefully there will be a big surprise for everyone to see but you are going to have to wait.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks really great man, for those lower plates you said you werent sure about, you should add just a little more to make it blend in more


I would really like to see more though good job


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Only thing I'm wondering about is how they aim a bunch of the smaller guns since they just have ball pivots and no sort of sighting scopes or slits.


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Its orks its not like their going to aim anyway, or hit anything if they do.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

*Sniff sniff*:cray:

This softens the heart of a small Klomster.....

*Sniff*

It's beutiful, and it's getting more beutiful as i goes.

Of course you get +rep.:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is just amazing. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

That is awesome.
Watch out Morg I may have to send some Deathskulls over to "claim" a iron squig for my Klan.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

What did you use for the base leg structure?


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I believe I asked already, but do you have a ruleset for it?


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Same about the rules, how does it play? Oh, and again, it's freakin' awe-inspiring. As to the plates, you need either more or less, it's a little uneven now. And because these are orks, read "more or less" as "more."

Good luck with the rest of this!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Crimzzen said:


> I believe I asked already, but do you have a ruleset for it?


The legs are from a DreamForge BlackWidow Tank. They were discountinued long ago.

I did have a datasheet made up for it but it was using the old ork codex and some VDR rules. Now that we have APOC I have not redone the rules yet. Which will make it cheaper points wise but add way more firepower to it but it will still be around 1500 to 1700 points just for this model. 

I will be updating the datafax once it is getting painted. Then it is rematch between my friends 2000 point ork army versus my iron squiggoth. 

Should have another update by friday or saturday.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Very good buy, man. How could anyone say no to that?
I agree about the plates, too. More, and then more.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

**Update Time**

Another week and another update as work continues on the Iron Squiggoth. While most of the work was added to the body I have started to do work on the head, legs and this week, I will be working on the feet.








I cut the leg guard off the squiggoth and added a truck bed as the new leg guard.
























Detailing on the inside of the mouth
















I felt like the jaws need so added pistons and hydrolics for more crushing power.
















Now to add even more crushing power a pair of sentinal legs were added to add additional crushing power.








Now to work on the feet and to start riviting this monster.
Comments and suggestions always welcome.:good:


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Hydrolics on the jaw are an awesome detail. Looks great.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow man, it looked good before you started working on it, but now it looks freaking amazing. good work and definitly plus rep

i want one now lol.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

As for rules could you use the rules for the gargantuan squigoth? Are they around the same size? 
The more work you do the better this gets.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh god
Oh god
Oh god
DO FRIGGING WANT.
+rep.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Minor update of added details. My friend gave me some more bits to add to the beast. 


















































I am still at a loss for what to do with the feet so suggestions and ideas most welcome, since my brain is burned out after working on this for a month straight and still more to do and have finished by next week.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

add some hydrolics to the toe sections, and also rivits lol, glyph plates are allways handy too.


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

Holy crap, that is way too cool! I recognize bitz from the Battlewagon, but what's the white stuff, foamboard?


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

What...
the...
fuck...
is...
that...?

That's gotta be... the BIGGEST thing... I have ever seen... go on tabletop...

But if you want suggestions on the feet, spikes and the frag launchers off the Land Raider Crusade bits. Perhaps maybe stick 3 large claws on each of the front feet, for extra killy. Add tusks to the head. I may be going overboard on this but... Bale eyes. Make it's eyes bale eyes, fire at the strength of lascannons xD


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Rye said:


> Holy crap, that is way too cool! I recognize bitz from the Battlewagon, but what's the white stuff, foamboard?


THe white stuff is plasticard (plastic sheets cut and formed to make this monster.)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

This project is heading towards a glorious future.

Just keep going this direction and it will be a fantastic piece!


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Giggity.
That is my first post after a long weekend in vancouver/whistler.
You are welcome.


P.S. :shok:


----------



## uriel ventures (Aug 5, 2008)

this is awsome kudos to you

how about adding some grot riggers climbing everywhere 

(like one holding chains linked to the head?)


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, the ladder on the side is one awesome place.

Not too many though, as it will be overflooded.

But 3-4 could be really cool.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Last day of updates before I send it off to paint.
This is some of the detailing that I have done inside the mouth on the top of the mouth anyway. I did finsih all the riviting on the inside and the roof of the mouth but I didn't get a picture of it. 
























some details of work on the tail. Still trying to figure out what I am going to do for detailing the wrecking ball since it is rounded plasticard that is 1mm thick doesn't want to form to the round shape well.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Then I added little grot plateforms to each foot to deter attackers. I will add some barbed wire wrapped around the raised foot once it is painted and back in my grubby hands. 
































side shot
















COmments always welcome but I will be working on it today then it gets boxed up and on its way tomorrow.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

This should be a great piece once done, the detail put in by yourself and the former owner are superb. +rep


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

.........

I want it.

But i cant have it, becouse its to awesome for me.

This is fantastic work, keep it up, you will make a really vilent monster out of this.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow man you have one great peice of work sitting in front of you, its amazing, and just, well, wow.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Update time*

So someone offered to paint the beast for me and I jumped at the chance to have a very good painter take a crack at this monster instead me trying to hamfist paint this things so with out furtur delay. It took a couple of cans of primer and two base coats later this is where she is at in the whole process.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

SIMPLY AWESOME!!!!!

+rep.... obviously!!!

im actually lost for words really....


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Morf you out did yourself and the guy were you got the inspiration. I don't Orks but this is...WOW!!!!!!!!! Does this count as a sqigoth on the table or a tank? +rep from me.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

More paint and more pictures for you to enjoy. 

























































Enjoy I will see if I can get a boy next to it for size comparison.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

How have I not checked this thread in so long? Damn man that thing looks fantastic. The additions since the first paint picture are great..... rep'd


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

omfg that is amazing, when i get some supplies, do you mind if i build something similar? cause this is just freaking amazing


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

dirty-dog- said:


> omfg that is amazing, when i get some supplies, do you mind if i build something similar? cause this is just freaking amazing


Go for it when you get the supplies to build it you are more than welcome to make your own.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

God, I love that man, its like a massive orky juggernaut


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

that looks like redstarone's work? similar anyway.

thats a great idea on how to scratchbuild a squiggoth, and heck, i really wanna start scratchbuilding all sorts of things now!

*looks for card and glue*

M


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

wow, it has been a long time since i first checked this thread...................... WOW.
And for the brown to white transitioning, did you use wet blending?


----------



## thesteelclaw (Jul 20, 2008)

big orky stuff cant fail to like it - well dont that man


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is sheer brilliance. Any idea how you'll play it, Morfang? Stompa rules maybe? How does it compare side by side with one?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I completely ADORE your rust effects.

Now quit beeing lazy and paint...... perhaps that comes from the wrong mouth, but still.

This is fantastically awsome. Oh, and you should use gargantuan squiggoth rules or make your own datasheet for this beast for apocalypse.

And some scale pics would be nice.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I had some blue added to spots to see if it would look okay. The blue is bright right now but it would be dulled down and chipped and such but I'm not sure if using blue even place just randomly around would be good. So opinions and thoughts appreciated.

























Scale shoots the commisars last stand


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This is glorious, brilliant work :grin:

I like the blue, i think it'll look fine once it's darker/weathered/rusted.

Also i'm not usually a betting man, but if you're taking bets on commisar vs squiggoth.......


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

I think it makes perfect sense to have randomly colored plates all over. I mean look at most of the orc titans and big items, they are made from scraps they found on the battle field. So it stands to reason that there would be many different pieces from many different vehicles from different army's.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That is a good point. Its not like most ork vehicles go to panel and paint after construction.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Plus gives good luck.

So of course they need some luck.

And some red so you actually get too the enemy before the lads get them all before you.

I think with rust effects and such, you will have some cool things that stand out from all the rust.
Just dull it down alot, shiny blue is not good.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

With a little weathering and some battle damage. this thing is a great centerpiece. Great job dude


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

Varakir said:


> This is glorious, brilliant work :grin:
> 
> I like the blue, i think it'll look fine once it's darker/weathered/rusted.
> 
> Also i'm not usually a betting man, but if you're taking bets on commisar vs squiggoth.......


yeah im thinking that the "death or glory" attack isnt gonna be much help there!


----------



## Fianóglach (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow!!! Thats some beasty! Take more than Krak missile up the tail pipe to dent that thing.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

You know after your done this one your gonna have to make some smaller ones for count-as Big squiggoths right. for only 50pts!!!! LOL


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

A bit of an update for everyone as work on the metalics continues.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Thats so awsome I realy can't explain how awsome it is.

So have some well earned rep+.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

it keeps getting better. The painting of this thing is as titanic an undertaking as its construction.
REp


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic. Keep up the great work. You and the former owner are truly amazing modelers, and you are a great painter to! Good luck!


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

there is no chance in hell that that commisars gonna lose "cough cough"


its is like a brick shithouse, if one lands on you your screwed.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

man, this is great. i want one soooooooo bad.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

My word, that thing is huge. Looking good so far on the painting, although I would have had a crack at that myself having spent so long making and modifying it! Looking forward to see a complete model.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Shiney new pictures.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

That things has more fang and dakka than your name. +rep!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

absolutly great stuff Morf, bloody well deserved rep on its way


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

dirty-dog- said:


> absolutly great stuff Morf, bloody well deserved rep on its way


I have to second that! Why you were ever considering getting someone else to paint this is beyond me. Great work:victory:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Bit of an update


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking spectacular again. This is amazing. Love the colors blending NMM? weathering on the jaws. 

wow


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful stuff! Looks like a true labour of love:victory:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

*Done!*

Done as done can be with this thing. Now time to find a nice big battle to unleash this beast. 









I'll post some close up pics of it later on.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

wwoooaaah that is absolutely beautiful

absolutely amazing work, both on the painting and converting

+rep

cheers 

edd


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

> I'll post some close up pics of it later on.


Why must you tease us so?

Great to see it finished, it's absolutely magnificent! 

please take pics when you use it in a game, i'd love to see it surrounded by tiny weakling humies


----------



## sonofchaotica (Nov 29, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> Done as done can be with this thing. Now time to find a nice big battle to unleash this beast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God this sums up what i love about this hobby, everytime i think i've seen it all BAM something blows my mind again. Fantastic build, that thing is pure inspiration with guns stuck on :laugh:. By god you have a lot of rep incoming


----------



## Commissar Holt (Dec 24, 2009)

Reminds me of Robosaurus  Keep up the good work


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Duuuuuude...
That thing could punch out some serious hurt...
My mind is blown...


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

:shok:

That thing is beautiful. I think I just had a nerdgasm. The details are spectacular, the painting is beyond awesome. Please post it to me so I can sit and stare at it for the rest of the week, christmas be damned.

I want close ups, of all of it, every single bit. Please?

Um, so, yeah, plus rep to you then...


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Dude i saw this on the wamp forums, painted by uberdark, very nice model indeed you must be very proud  I've seen alot of his commission work and Ubie really does not disappoint. 

the construction and conversion work itself is immense too. Absolutely fantastic model. I'd love to see an army shot with this puppy as the centre piece


----------

